# Turpentine as a Degreaser ??



## Stel82 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi

I have read a few threads about degreasing products but none mentions turps. 

My partner seems to think that turpentine will be a good degreaser (I don't ). 

Is it possible to use turpentine as a degreaser? 

Thanks
Stella


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No, use dish washing soap. Get one that doesn't have wax in it. Also, go to a screen printing supply store and buy their degreaser. It'll save you lots of time and money.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Simplegreen!!!


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

he probably means mineral spirits, leaves a residue... citrus based degreaser works well.


----------



## Stan Hoover (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't degreased in a couple of years, but I used to use Ajax Liquid Dishwashing Detergent (unscented if you can find it) and a soft shoe brush.

If you have access to screenprinting specific supplies, it is best to use them. For those in developing countries where the trade has not been established long, it is a different matter.

I used to use Inkeedoo for cleaning Nazdar 9700 series inks for printing on hard stock (signs) and then wash the Inkeedoo with Ajax liquid. It worked, and I never had much problem with emulsion adhering even then. I cleaned Nazdar 59000 series inks (air dry enamels) with mineral spirits, and the Ajax worked on those screens too.

I seldom screen signs anymore, and only degrease when I've had some tape residue that wouldn't wash out with the pressure washer.

Stan


----------



## Stel82 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 

It was as I though. We managed to get our hands on some simple green.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

You'll be good to go with the Simple Green, I've been using it for over a year now. If it helps, I think I'm using a 1:10 or 1:12 ratio (don't have the bottle in front of me).


----------



## PatFinn (Jan 13, 2010)

simple green is ok.. there are different chemicals in there that arent ideal for screens and can cause issues. 
dish soap and other soaps are a no go. there are softeners and things in there that you DEF do not want on your screens.. 

your best bet is to just buy a degreaser from a screen print supplier that is MEANT for screens and be done with it, and you dont have to worry if your degreaser is good. 

its not that expensive..


----------

